# Gamers wanted in Canada, BC



## sfgiants (Mar 21, 2002)

Hello, I am looking for a player or two for a game of d+d. We play in Abbotsford on Sundays and are all over 20 years old. It is a good group and we just need a new player or two. Also, I am looking for a player or two for Star Wars d20. Similar group composition. If interested drop me a line at sfgiants66@hotmail.com


----------

